# Shotgun Plug and Hunting



## SuckLead

I'm curious. What is the law in NC about how many shells your shotgun can hold if you are hunting deer? My Super Nova has a plug in it that only allows three shells in it (one in the chamber, two in the tube). Without the plug I can have five shells in there. But if I can't have four to five shells in the shotgun while hunting deer I'm not going to bother removing the plug because it looks like it is going to be a pain. So does anyone know the law?


----------



## Benzbuilder

Here in Bama, the plug is for bird hunting. For deer you can have up to a 10 round mag.


----------



## M&P40

i know in illinois its about the same...

you can only have 3 rounds in the gun while hunting any game (deer, birds, etc)

my rem 870's and 11-87 have the capability of holding 5 also but i just leave the plug in them since i hunt with them. However if i did want to take the plug out, its not hard on the remingtons


----------

